# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  του φτωχού το εργαστήρι (poor man's workbench)

## otakis

η οικονομική δυσπραγία τέχνες κατεργάζεται....  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Επιστήμων

Πλάκα κάνεις ? 
Πολύ καλό !  :Very Happy:

----------


## dikos

Μας δουλεύεις;  :Very Happy:   Εγώ κολλάω πάνω στην κουζίνα που μαγειρεύουμε

----------


## pit21

εγω σας περασα ολους! :Laughing:  
κολλαω παντα στο πατωμα κατω απο μια μπριζα που βρισκεται 1μετρο πιο ψηλα με αποτελεσμα το καλωδιο να ειναι μονιμα τεντωμενο! 

τι να κανουμε...no money no honey!  :Rolling Eyes:  !

----------

stavros_97s (02-04-12)

----------


## dikos

χε χε το έχω πάθει και αυτό :P

----------


## P@s@ris!

εγώ έχω κάνει το γραφείο μου που είχα από το λύκειο πάγκο εργασίας.....

ορίστε τπτ το ιδιαίτερο...επίσεις σε ένα συρτάρι έχω και τα υλικά..(ολοκληρωμένα , αντιστάσεις κτλ..)

----------


## PCMan

Καλή ιδέα να βάζουμε εδώ τους χώρους που φτιάχνουμε τις κατασκευές μας.

Θα βγάλω κι εγώ (μόλις συμαζέψω λίγο :P) και θα τις ανεβάσω  :Very Happy:

----------


## P@s@ris!

μην συμαζέψεις.....να παρηγορούμαστε και εμείς....μ΄αρέσει η ακαταστασία...

----------


## SV1EDG

Επειδή με τους πάγκους και τα εργαστήρια με πιάνει κάτι σας δείχνω τι έχω φτιάξει μέχρι σήμερα.....

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV2pcqhS

Μάριος

----------

marfa (23-05-11)

----------


## P@s@ris!

πολλύ ωραίο και οργανωμένο το όλογαο περιβάλλον σου.....

10+ σου βάζω,,,,,

ξέρεις τι μου άρεσε πάρα πολυ???? το stand για το καλάι....που μπορώ να βρω και εγώ ένα?????????????????

----------


## SV1EDG

Το είχα βρεί από ένα μαγαζί που έχει κλείσει τώρα στα Σεπόλια....είναι της Weller και θυμάμαι το είχα χρυσοπληρώσει.....SD-1000 ο κωδικός....είναι όμως απίστευτα πρακτικό....αν πάς σε κάποιο μαγαζί  (Φανός) που συνεργάζεται με τον αντιπρόσωπο της weller (Ραδιο Κόσμος) και ζητήσεις τον αντίστοιχο κατάλογο νομίζω ότι θα το βρείς...
νομίζω όμως πως για κάποιον που πιάνει τα χέρια του μπορεί να το πάρει σαν ιδέα και να φτιάξει ένα μόνος του....αν και απο ότι είδα δεν το έχει οn line....έχει αυτό όμως.....

http://www.cooperhandtools.com/brand...c=037103037350

εξίσου έξυπνο και απλό....

το βρήκα 

http://shop.griederbauteile.ch/info/l/WEO.ZA.jpg

Μάριος

----------


## P@s@ris!

thanx a lot my friend......αύριο το πρωι θα πάω μια βόλτα από τον Φανό να δω άν έχει...ναι είναι όντως πολυ πρακτικό....το έχω δοκιμάσει στηνσχολή....

----------


## otakis

> Επειδή με τους πάγκους και τα εργαστήρια με πιάνει κάτι σας δείχνω τι έχω φτιάξει μέχρι σήμερα.....
> 
> http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=aV2pcqhS
> 
> Μάριος



τα πλαστικά μπλε κουτιά, πάνω αριστερά, που τα έχεις βρει?
δείχνουν πολύ πρακτικά σαν organisers εξαρτημάτων!


το μπλε είναι των 2.5€ από το ΙΚΕΑ, αλλά δε χωράει κ πολλά-πολλά
το λευκό είναι από το ΠΛΑΙΣΟ, πολύ καλό αλλά μου κάθησε κάπως ακριβό, ~11€ www.reallyusefulbox.com

----------


## P@s@ris!

Ορίστε το ακατάστατο συρτάρι μου...εδώ φυλάω όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά μου εξαρτήματα.....

εμένα με βολεύουν αυτά τα μπλέ...τα πέρνω από το praktiker...έχει και μάυρα...αλλά σκέφτομαι να πάρω θήκες Poker...
   
αυτά τα κουτάκια είναι από βαφτίσεις..είχαν κουφέτα μέσα....αφού φάμε τα κουφέτα , βγάλουμε το μπιμπελό...
μας είναι πολύ χρήσιμα γιατί εγώ προσωπικά αποθηκεύω τα project που φτιάχνω στο breadboard....και έτσι δεν χρειάζεται να ψάχνω κάθε φορά τι υλικά χρειάζομαι...

και αυτό είναι κάτι που έχω φτιάξει εγώ με plexyglass....και έχω και άλλα σε διάφορα σχήματα....
αυτά τα ολίγα....

----------


## Nemmesis

πωπωπω... πολυ λεντακι βρε παιδι μου :P και πλεξι γκλασσ λοβερ σε βρισκω  :Smile:

----------


## P@s@ris!

ναι....σωστός....έτσι είναι....

----------


## otakis

> ...αλλά σκέφτομαι να πάρω θήκες Poker...



τι είναι οι θήκες poker?

----------


## P@s@ris!

αυτές οι κόκκινες είναι οι θήκες ποκερ.....
έτσι τις λέει στο πρακτικερ....

----------


## PCMan

> μην συμαζέψεις.....να παρηγορούμαστε και εμείς....μ΄αρέσει η ακαταστασία...



Μπα μην το λες, κάτι ξέρω και στο λέω   :Laughing:  

Μεστην βδομάδα θα βγάλω μία πανοραμική γιατί είναι πολύ μεγάλος ο χώρος.

ΥΓ.Καλή ιδέα αυτή με το καλάι, ευκολη κατασκευή. Ζήλεψα και θα το φτιάξω  :P   :Very Happy:

----------


## P@s@ris!

κ εμένα μ άρεσε πολύ.....αλλά μιας και δεν έχω χρόνο να το φτιάξω θα πάω να το αγοράσω....
άμμα το φτιάξεις ανέβασε καμία φωτό....

----------


## gsmaster

Διαφωνώ, Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει βέβαια αλλά πιστεύω ότι τσάμπα χώρο πιάνει πάνω στον πάγκο. Προσωπικά με το καλάι κάνω κάτι άλλο. Για να μην ξετυλίγεται έγω κάνω 2 έγκοπές στο καρούλι, ξετυλίγω όσο θέλω, και το πιάνω στις εγκοπές και έτσι και κάτω να πέσει, ότι και να γίνει δεν ξετυλίγεται. Αν μείνει περίσσευμα απο αυτό που ξετύλιξα πριν, το ξανατυλίγω απο πάνω και το ξαναπιάνω στις εγκοπες.  :Wink:

----------


## SV1EDG

Για τον Οtakis

Tα μπλέ κουτιά είναι από το praktiker.....το λευκό είναι kapamax από Πλαίσιο,αυτό με τα τρία τα βαθιά...βολικό για μικροεργαλεία,καλώδια,probes κτλπ.


Μάριος

----------


## Nemmesis

> Διαφωνώ, Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει βέβαια αλλά πιστεύω ότι τσάμπα χώρο πιάνει πάνω στον πάγκο. Προσωπικά με το καλάι κάνω κάτι άλλο. Για να μην ξετυλίγεται έγω κάνω 2 έγκοπές στο καρούλι, ξετυλίγω όσο θέλω, και το πιάνω στις εγκοπές και έτσι και κάτω να πέσει, ότι και να γίνει δεν ξετυλίγεται. Αν μείνει περίσσευμα απο αυτό που ξετύλιξα πριν, το ξανατυλίγω απο πάνω και το ξαναπιάνω στις εγκοπες.



και εγω κατι τετοιο πιστευα αλλα απο οταν πηρα βια βαση για το κολλητιρι μου που εχει και βαση για την καλαι απλα δεν σκεφτομαι καθολου την καλαι... ουτε την ψαχνω ουτε της αλλαζω 200 θεσεις στον παγκο εργασιας γιατι βρισκετε στο λαθος σημειο την λαθος στιγμη... τωρα απλα οταν θελω καλαι την εχω παντα διπλα στο κολλητηρι... αυτο που μου λυπει τωρα ειναι ενα σταντ για τις πλακετες...

----------


## P@s@ris!

άντε να βλέπουμε και άλλες φωτό..................

----------


## PCMan

> κ εμένα μ άρεσε πολύ.....αλλά μιας και δεν έχω χρόνο να το φτιάξω θα πάω να το αγοράσω....
> άμμα το φτιάξεις ανέβασε καμία φωτό....







> άντε να βλέπουμε και άλλες φωτό..................



Προσεχώς...  :Wink:

----------


## classic

Μιας και δεν εχω τιποτα απο κοντινο πλανο σας στελνω μια αποψη απο το εργαστηριο μου. Η φωτο ειναι διετιας μιας και το εργαστηριο τωρα ειναι λιγο πιο πλουσιο ....

----------


## classic

Αααα βρηκα και μια κοντινη

----------


## Phatt

Το παλιο το μηχανακι τι ειναι Γιωργο; Με το XT660X σε παω μια κοντρα σιγουρα... :Biggrin: 
Επισης ωραιο και το παλιο ραδιοφωνο στο πανω ραφι...(αντε να ρθει και το δικο μου)

----------


## moutoulos

Ωραίο το εργαστήριό σου Γιώργο ...  :Thumbup1:

----------


## SRF

Εμένα πάντως με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω γιά αυτό στα δεξιά-δεξιά! Τι πως πόσο ποιό?

----------


## shoco

Θα ορκιζομουνα οτι ειχα ποσταρει..

----------


## Phatt

Τι ειναι αυτο που εχεις lockaρει SRF; Τορνακι;

----------


## SRF

> Τι ειναι αυτο που εχεις lockaρει SRF; Τορνακι;



Ω! Ναι... του classic... & υποχρεούται βάσει διεθνών κανονισμών  :Biggrin:  να δώσει άμεσα εξηγήσεις... & πλείστες δε πληροφορίες! Το έχει ρίξει στην άκρη της φωτό, γιά να μην το δούμε & καλά? Έχουμε μάτι εμείς! & τι μάτι... διπλό-μάτι!  :Biggrin:

----------


## KOKAR

ωραίος χώρος και μάλιστα τριπλός !!!
και εργαστήριο και συνεργείο και γκαράζ ! γουστάρω τρελά !

----------


## classic

> Το παλιο το μηχανακι τι ειναι Γιωργο; Με το XT660X σε παω μια κοντρα σιγουρα...
> Επισης ωραιο και το παλιο ραδιοφωνο στο πανω ραφι...(αντε να ρθει και το δικο μου)



Θα σας κουρασω λιγο αλλα θα απαντησω εναν εναν ... ξερετε να... αυτα τα χρονια περασαν και αρχιζω να μην θυμαμαι καλα. Και επειδη δεν εγραψα για να γνωριστουμε, διανυω το 50στο ετος της ηλικιας μου.... ζωη ναχω ο ατιμος.. :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
Λοιπον φιλε μου το παλιο εργαλειο ειναι μια BMW R75/5 μοντελο του 1973. Την εχω στην κατοχη μου απο το 1981.... σπουδαστης τοτε (περασαν τοσα χρονια ρε γαμωτο). Οσο για την κοντρα μην λες πολλα γιατι το σιγουρο ειναι οτι με στρηταδικο ξυνω εξατμισεις για πλακα.... Το ΧΤ καλο αλλα κουραστικο (ξερεις αυτες οι κοντες σχεσεις..).
Το ραδιοφωνο ειναι ενα κλασικο λαμπατο 5 λωχνιων της Wega. Εχω ψωνιο με τα ραδιοφωνα και εχω μια συλλογη 30+ραδιοφωνων τα πιο πολλα λαμπατα.

----------


## classic

> Ωραίο το εργαστήριό σου Γιώργο ...



Φιλε Γρηγορη σε ευχαριστω. Βλεπεις σε αυτο περνω τις πιο πολλες απο τις ελευθερες ωρες μου, και εχω πολυ ελευθερο χρονο.

----------


## classic

Ειναι ενας τορνος της Fabel ημιεπαγγελματικος με μεγιστο μηκος (απο τσοκ μεχρι κουκουβαγια) 70 ποντους και βαρος 145...150 κιλα. Ειναι αρκετα καλος με πολυ στιβαρη κατασκευη στις ραγες αλλα εχει 2 μειονεκτηματα.
1. ειναι Κινεζικος με ολα τα χουγια που εχουν οι Κινεζοι και
2. η λειτουργια αλλαγης βηματος στο κοπτικο προκειμενου να κανεις βολτες γινεται με αλλαγη γραναζιων και οχι αυτοματα με λεβιεδες οποτε εχει λιγη φασαρια και ψιλολερωμα στα χερια. Χρησιμοποιω αυτη τη λειτουργια για να τυλιγω πηνια αυτοματα.
Αγοραστηκε προ διετιας+ σε τιμη 1200 ευρω συν τα κοπτικα εργαλεια (αλλα 100 ευρω).

----------


## classic

> ωραίος χώρος και μάλιστα τριπλός !!!
> και εργαστήριο και συνεργείο και γκαράζ ! γουστάρω τρελά !



Ο συνολικος χωρος ειναι 60 τετραγωνικα. Στη φωτο φαινονται τα 30 τα αλλα 30 ειναι πισω απο το σημειο που τραβηχτηκε η φωτο και χρησιμευουν περισοτερο για καμια επισκευη Μοτο... κανενος κινητηρα κλπ καθως και σαν  αποθηκευτικος χωρος σε μερικα ραφια....
Ειλικρινα ειναι και γαμω το υσηχαστηριο για να αποφευγεις την γκρινια της γυναικας σου :Tongue2:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Thanos10

Γιωργο πρεπει να αλλαξει ο τιτλος στο θεμα 60 τετραγωνικα ειναι σπιτια.
Ωραιο εργαστηριο και με πολυ χωρο και ο παγκος τον βλεπω πλουσιο.

----------


## Phatt

To R75 κενταει το μηχανακι το εχω και γω μερακι...Οσο για το ΧΤ εχω ενα ΚΤΜ LC4 640 που το εχει το ψοφιο το ΧΤ για πρωινο, οχι οτι ειμαι εγω καλος οδηγος αλλα στην ευθεια σε τρωω.

Ωραιος και με τα ραδιοφωνα...περιμενω το δικο μου να το συντηρησω και να ανταλλαξουμε αποψεις και να μου δωσετε βοηθεια και πληροφοριες...

Μακαρι να με αξιωσει ο Θεος να εχω κατι αναλογο στο μελλον.

----------


## weather1967

Φοβερο εργαστηριο -γκαραζ-ησυχαστήριο 3 σέ 1 φιλε Γιωργο,και πολυ καλος εξοπλισμος,δεν πιστευω να πάταγες και στα μεσαια πριν 2 δεκαετιες ε ?  :Wink:  :Biggrin: ,γιατι σαν να ειδα μια κρεμασμενη ΤΗ-250 στο ραφι αν διεκρινα καλα βεβαια.Να σαι καλα και να το χαιρεσε το εργαστηρι για πολλα χρονια.

----------


## classic

> Φοβερο εργαστηριο -γκαραζ-ησυχαστήριο 3 σέ 1 φιλε Γιωργο,και πολυ καλος εξοπλισμος,δεν πιστευω να πάταγες και στα μεσαια πριν 2 δεκαετιες ε ? ,γιατι σαν να ειδα μια κρεμασμενη ΤΗ-250 στο ραφι αν διεκρινα καλα βεβαια.Να σαι καλα και να το χαιρεσε το εργαστηρι για πολλα χρονια.



Χαχαχα... Μεσαια πριν 2 δεκαετιες ΟΧΙ. Πριν 3 δεκαετιες Ναι. 4 χ 4-400  την εποχη εκεινη απο Καρδιτσα στα 3500 βολτ. Ειχα τοτε κεραια με μεσαια ληψη και RG8 στην καθοδο, γεφυρα στα μεσαια φτιαχτη απο εμενα και ενα κυκλωμα Π με στρατιωτικα υλικα. Δυστυχως μια οικοδομη που σηκωθηκε με αναγκασε να ξηλωσω την κεραια και εκτοτε εχω μερικα αναμνηστικα απο τοτε για να θυμαμαι (τις λαμπες, τον τελικο το τροφοδοτικο και φυσικα τον δεκτη πουγινοτανε οι ληψεις, ενα Hamerland 600). H kremasmenh lampa den einai TH... alla mia aplh anoruvtria isxyow.
Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια.

----------


## phevtron

εγώ είμαι πολυυυυυυυυυυυυυ πίσω ακόμα, για πάγκο κόλησης το γραφείο μου π το μισό είναι γεμάτο βιβλία.

αλλά για να οργανώσω τα πρότζεκτ  έχω πάρει κομάτι φελιζόλ κ το έχω χωρίσει σε κάθετες στήλες κ πάνω πάνω το όνομα του πρότζεκτ. μετά το έχω χωρίσει σε οριζόντιες στήλες κ σε κάθε στήλη έχω σημειώσει το στοιχείο και την ποσότητα που χρειάζομαι κ αυτό με φελιζόλ και ένα μαρκαδόρο χδ

----------


## agis68

και το δικό μου εργαστήριο...
Η φωτο ειναι παλιά εχουν προστεθεί ενας παλμογραφος και αλλο ενα τροφοδοτικο που μου δινει 1,5-30 V DC και 12 & 24 V AC.

----------


## sakisr

Καλησπέρα και από μένα.δείτε καί το δικό μου ταπεινό εργαστήριο.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20858Καί να θυμάστε...Ούκ εν τω πολλώ το εύ.(Τόπε καί ο Τερζής,στά υπόγεια είναι η θέα). :Biggrin:

----------

